# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Body Mass Index - Artikel

## Leontien



----------


## Kees

Leontien,

Misschien zit ik verkeerd maar heeft onderzoek inmiddels niet aangetoond dat het hele BMI-verhaal volslagen onzin blijkt te zijn?

Ik vind je waarschuwing wel heel erg prima.

Ben bewust voor de gevaren van het lijnen en van de gevaren van heel veel diëten.
Het is niet moeilijk, je eet gevarieerder, gezonder, doorgaans in kleinere hoeveelheden- behalve je groenten- en je beweegt meer!!!!!

Het beste dieet wat er bestaat, gratis en voor niets!!


have Fun,

Kees

----------

